# Elm Slab finishing



## quilcene (Sep 7, 2012)

Hi- I have a 11 foot by 30" elm slab I'm making into a table for my deck-

I need to know what to fill in the checks and cracks in the top with.

Also, what would be the best way to finish it out-a guy at the hardware store said try fiberglass resin- but I'm not sure if that would be the way to go-

I've seen some products that are an epoxy, but they weren't for exterior surfaces.

Thank- any Ideas will me appreciated.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think you would like fiberglass resin. It sets up so fast you would never be able to coat a piece that large unless you have a dozen people handy to help you brush it out. You might fill the cracks and checks with the resin but I believe I would use a marine grade spar varnish for the finish.


----------



## Bonka (Mar 24, 2011)

*Elm*

First off I have never seen Elm lumber. For grain filling Timbermate is great. It is water base and can be thinned to a paste and tinted to your taste plus it comes in a couple of basic wood tones.
Outdoors and finishes are not friends. Take a look @ Sikkens. Epiphanes is a premier spar varnish and can usually be found in marine supply stores. Be sure to bring your nitroglycrine tabs along because it it pricey but it is one of the best.


----------



## quilcene (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the tip- and it is very expensive- you are right-

I think 23 dollars for a pint of Wood Gloss- though it sounds like that might be a good way to go-or something similar-

I got the Elm slab from a company that makes desks and counter tops and bars-it is actually the side of a tree and goes from about about 8" to 4" with the knots on the bottom and rounded side-

Now I;m not an expert in identifying wood- its a light, nice grain- (they told me it was elm) I have some checking on the flat surface- and I am going to use some 5 minute epoxy to fill them- and then I'll either go with the spar varnish, or that epiphine wood gloss- that sound less labor intensive.

Thanks for the replies.....


----------

